# انتخابات المنتدى



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام المسيح*
*ايه رأى الأعضاء الكرام و المشرفيين لو اننا نعمل موضوع مثبت فى المنتدى العام مثلا يكون لانتخاب الاعضاء الى رتبه معينه مثلا الى مشرف او عضو مبارك او اى رتبه اداريه و الهدف منها ان نعرف رأيى كل عضو و اللى يحب يرشح نفسه نعرف اذا كان يستحق او لا و ممكن حد يرشح عضو تانى على قسم معين و نعرف رأى الأغلبيه*
*حبيت اننا نعرف رأى الاعضاء لو كان حد يستحق لان معتقدش انهم هيعرفوا يتواصلوا مع المشرف العام انهم يرقوا شخص معين غير برساله خاصه *
*طيب ليه برساله خاصه *
*ممكن نعلمها على العام اى واحد يرشح عضو لرتبه يستحقها يمكن ده يكون رأى اكتر من عضو*
*ممكن اكون عايز ارشح مشرف الى رتبه نائب مشرف عام او نائب مشرف عام الى مشرف عام *
*لو اقترحتوا مع بعض الكلام ده فى قسم المشرفيين فهتبقى حاجه حساسه شويه بحيث ان ممكن اللى يرشح شخص لنائب مشرف هيخشى انه يترفض و يبقى محرج غير ان الشرف العام هو اللى بيختار فمش بيبقى فيها احراج*
*اما لو الاعضاء فالاعضاء هيقولوا اذا كان ده هيناسبنا انه يكون مشرفنا او لا*
*و يقول كل شخص اسبابه*
*يعنى يقول انه شايفه متميز فى قسم كده و محبوب من كحل الاعضاء و كذا و كذا او انه يقول اننا ننتظر شويه*
*و طبعا الاداره يبقى لها الحق الاعظم فى الرأى*
*منتظر اعرف رأيكم فى تنفيذ الاقتراح ده *​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*امممممممممممممم

انا من رايي اني الفكرة ممكن تتعدل

اننا ننشئ او علي الاصح نرجع منتدي الاعضاء المباركين 

الخاص بهم 

فهؤلاء فقط من لهم الحق في ابدأ اراءهم في شئون المنتدي الخاصة 

ما رايكم ؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*ممكن الترشيح من قبل الاعضاء المباركين, لكن الاختيار يبقى للمشرفين*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*فكره كويسه اوى يا مينا*
*بس مش فاهمك اوى يا روك هل تقصد*
*ان الاعضاء المباركيين لهم فقط حق الترشيح اما المشرفيين هما اللى ليهم حق الاختيار بالموافقه الكامله*
*لو كان ده رأيك يا روك فهو ده اللى انا كنت اقصده بالظبط*
*شكرا لمروركم و اهتمامكم و منتظر ردكم*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*اه يا مينو هو هذا كان قصدي*

*ممكن نرجع قسم الاعضاء المباركين من جديد حتى يرشحون...*

*الفكرة حلوة فعلا و ستكون في حيز التنفيذ قريبا*


----------



## استفانوس (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*معاكم مئة بالمئه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا يا روك يا غالى على قبولك الفكره*
*و شكرا اخ فريد لموافقتك و رأيك و معرفه رأيك*
*و اشكرك يا مينا للتعديل على الفكره ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا احبابى*


----------



## قلم حر (10 سبتمبر 2006)

عندي سؤال 
ما تعريف ألعضو ألمبارك ؟


----------



## توحه (10 سبتمبر 2006)

وانا عندي سؤال العضو المطرود لما يرجع حيكون عضو مبارك والا حتحطوه

في دماغكم


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*


السمردلي قال:



عندي سؤال 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


السمردلي قال:


> *ما تعريف ألعضو ألمبارك ؟*



*دى رتبه بيأخدها الأعضاء المسيحيين لما بيكونوا ليهم مشاركات متميزه و مواضيع مسيحيه *
*و الأداره تقدر تشرحلك احسن منى*
*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## قلم حر (10 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Christian (21 أكتوبر 2006)

راى ممتاز جدا


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

بخصوص أقتراح مينو 

موافق تماماً على الفكره (( بعد تعديلها بواسطة مينا وماى روك ))

ربنا يعمل الصالح


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*اشكرك على اضافتك و مشاركتك *


----------



## ماجنيتو (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا عضو مسلم وبحب منتداكم بس مابحبش انكو تتكلمو في الاسلام اتكلمو في دينكم زي مانتو عاوزين بس ياريت ماتتكلموش في الاسلام وبقولكم انتو عاندكم منتدي جميل وكل سنة وانتو طيبين وانا مستني منكم تهنئتي بعيد الفطر المبارك           ماجنيتو


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أكتوبر 2006)

ماجنيتو قال:


> وانا مستني منكم تهنئتي بعيد الفطر المبارك ماجنيتو


 
*+*


*كل سنة و أنت طيب أخى العزيز ماجنيتو *


----------



## ماجنيتو (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز redemption ويارب نكون اصدقاء


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

لالالالالا 

ياجماعة أنا مش موافق على موضوع الإنتخابات 

وبسبب واحد فقط 

مش كفاية البيحصل 

هى ناقصة كمان تيقى فالمنتديات

وبعدين بقولكم ايه 

لما يكون فى شك إن هناك تعريــــ    او تزوير نبقى نعمل ايه
هههههههههه


----------

